# i dont understand



## Ragingmenace223 (Oct 13, 2020)

So im doing research into peptides and see that cjc is 32 a pop and thats only 2 shots per bottle and u will need ghrp-6 to go with it and with the cost i dont see why growth isnt chosen seems to be about the same money...


Maybe some one could help im doing tons of research and basicly im down to my last kit of gh and have been running since april. i would like to go a yr but had a bad experience with the person i got if from. i finally realized i had to do 6 ius to get the effect of 2 ius but thats neither here nor there stuff is under dosed all the time but cant go back.  need to figure out  way to come off it cause i dont know anywhere to get it but a site and i only use ug gear now. sites are too expensive and are too much of a hassle. 
  since i cant get what i want i was thinking about using mk to boost my natural when i run out of whatever it is im using right now. lol...

 If anyone has some suggestion on the best way to keep my gh lvls up after no longer being able to get gh id greatly appreciate it thank


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 13, 2020)

Peptides are a waste of time and money. If you find a good source for generic hgh you should be fine. Idk too much about Mk but that stuff hasn’t been around long enough to know all the negative side effects. As for keeping your levels up naturally, continue to hit the gym hard and get quality sleep...


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2020)

I know that when I did that combo years back, it was because they were readily available from research chem sites.

If I had access to actual GH, I wouldn't have gone the peptide route. 

That's just my rationale though.


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2020)

As a senior member you do have certain privileges. You may want to explore a bit.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 14, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> So im doing research into peptides and see that cjc is 32 a pop and thats only 2 shots per bottle and u will need ghrp-6 to go with it and with the cost i dont see why growth isnt chosen seems to be about the same money...



2 shots? What? Typical dosing is 100-300mcg, a 5mg vial assuming the middle ground at 150mcg would last you a month. Stack it with Ipamorelin, less cortisol than with GHRPs. You gotta be real anal at making sure your insulin is low when you pin so don't make that last meal super carb-y and know that it's NOT even half as good as HGH. They're VERY good at making you eat your house though. Any more than 1hr before bed and I'd get stupid.


----------



## Eviltech72 (Jul 3, 2022)

2 shots? no my friend. 5mg bottle with 1.6 ml will give you a dose of 312mcg at the 10 line on insulin needle. typical dose is 300mcg either before bed or divided 3x in a day. I started peptides after much talk of BPC in the jiu-jitsu community. I had a surgery for ulner nerve in right elbow. I ran it with TB500. Here is my experience,  surgeon 2 weeks after surgery said "wow you're healing beautifully, scar is looking good". Hard for me to say how affective it was because never had that surgery before to compare,  but what I can say is I was struggling with knee pain from Jiu-jitsu and all of a sudden it was gone. Than I decided to run CJC/Ipo, without changing my diet and I was unable to lift at gym or grapple during recovery, I leaned out nicely and actually felt better physically and mentally, but the proof for me was everyone who I ran into kept saying how amazing I looked, my wife was also telling to stop losing weight (she liked my gorilla body more). it took about 3 months to really start noticing it myself. I looked more lean and still weighed 210. Once I started lifting again I started to build up again fast and still stayed 210lbs. This by no means is a super mass gainer for me at least, nor did I want that, what I wanted was to feel better physically and mentally, and to allow my body to do it without adding outside HGH which is expensive and well documented on risk, but that's for people to decide themselves. I hope this helps some of you. I knew ahead of time it would be about 6 months to really get the benefits so I wasn't expecting anything drastic.  I'm 50 years old and 5ft 11in. Be safe guy's


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 3, 2022)

I think all that stuff is bs


----------



## Eviltech72 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think all that stuff is bs


that's cool, I was skeptical too, but like I said, I'm getting good results and a placebo effect can only do so much.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think all that stuff is bs


They're amazing for healing, at least with BPC-157 and TB-500, when it comes to the GH secretagogues, they're pretty overhyped though. Good for the sleep and recovery side of things, but for recomp and stuff that like they don't compare to real GH at all. GHK-Cu is literally magic when it comes to skin, I may even have the balls to say that one beats HGH when it comes to skin. Whether it's the copper it's bound to I'm not sure.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 3, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> They're amazing for healing, at least with BPC-157 and TB-500, when it comes to the GH secretagogues, they're pretty overhyped though. Good for the sleep and recovery side of things, but for recomp and stuff that like they don't compare to real GH at all. GHK-Cu is literally magic when it comes to skin, I may even have the balls to say that one beats HGH when it comes to skin. Whether it's the copper it's bound to I'm not sure.


I'm really interested in the skin stuff... have you used GHK-Cu yourself?


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm really interested in the skin stuff... have you used GHK-Cu yourself?


Many times over the years, amazing stuff. Even being on GH now, I'm considering grabbing some.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 3, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Many times over the years, amazing stuff. Even being on GH now, I'm considering grabbing some.


Do you use it like a topical or injection?


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Do you use it like a topical or injection?


I've always done injection, I've considered a topical to target the face, but when it's real, it's pricey as hell to get a topical lotion. Around $100 or so for a small vial vs around $70 for a 200mg injectable.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 3, 2022)

I had nothing but side effects from every single GH boosting peptide that I was prescribed.  From blood sugar spikes to flushing and migraine headaches.  I told my doctor that I refuse to take any of that crap again and would rather take my chances with generic Chinese growth hormone than peptides.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 4, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I had nothing but side effects from every single GH boosting peptide that I was prescribed.  From blood sugar spikes to flushing and migraine headaches.  I told my doctor that I refuse to take any of that crap again and would rather take my chances with generic Chinese growth hormone than peptides.


Sadly that's normal for the GH secretagogues, a lot of people use that as their ghetto lab test to know it's not bunk. Never understood, nor could I dig up the mechanism of why that happens with those. Way around it is MK-677, which is still a GH secretagogue, but a ghrelin agonist, not a Peptide.

Downside is it usually puts a little more water on you than the GHRPs/GHRHs and like the others, still not the same as real HGH. For me, the huge downside is the hunger, I fight binge eating to begin with, spiking my hunger hormone on top of that isn't great for me. I got up once around 1230 and started putting away triple decker PB&J's until half a loaf of bread was gone. Haven't used it since.


----------

